# Seagate GoFlex Home



## balanga (Mar 6, 2016)

I understand that the Seagate GoFlex Home NAS runs an embedded version of Arch Linux 

https://archlinuxarm.org/platforms/armv5/seagate-goflex-home

Would it be possible  to install FreeBSD on this device?


----------



## tingo (Mar 6, 2016)

It would be possible.
FWIW, I ran FreeBSD on my Seagate DockStar until I bricked it (broke u-boot somehow). I should unbrick it, but haven't done it yet.


----------



## balanga (Mar 8, 2016)

Can you remember what you did to install it?


----------



## tingo (Mar 10, 2016)

I used the excellent instructions from the cooltrainer.org site: FreeBSD for Kirkwood. Note that this was quite some time ago, the instructions might have changed in between. Also, my worklog for the Dockstar is available: https://sites.google.com/site/tingox/seagate_dockstar_freebsd
Reverse chronological order, written for myself - if anyone else can get anything out of it, I consider that an unexpected, positive side-effect.


----------

